# Buying a guitar in Cairo



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

Would anybody know where to buy an acoustic guitar in Cairo at the moment?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Road 9 has a music shop fairly close to Costas Coffee--across the street and on the upper level.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

26th July St Zamalek.. near the Body shop


----------



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

txlstewart said:


> Road 9 has a music shop fairly close to Costas Coffee--across the street and on the upper level.


Thanks for the replies, Zamalek I know because of the Marriott but road 9 is new to "newbie" , is there anywhere in New Cairo?


----------

